# Nokia n81 reparado no carga



## JESUS MBG (Feb 13, 2012)

Saludos amigos, estuve reparando este movil del teclado alfa-numerico, porque
no le funcionaban las teclas 1 y 8, era del flex del teclado en cuestion, pero
cuando lo estaba probando me dio el aviso de bateria baja y se apago, asi que lo
puse a cargar, ni dos minutos despues me hizo falta el enchufe donde habia
conectado el cargador y lo cambie a otro con el resultado de que ahora ya no salio
en la pantalla que estaba cargando, probe y reprobe y nada.
Comprobe el cargador y estaba bien, entonces volvi a desmontar el movil y me
encontre que uno de los pines del conector para la clavija del cargador estaba
hundido, asi que pense que no habia contacto con el circuito y por eso
fallaba, levante el pin y volvi a montar el movil, pero esto ultimo me engaño porque
sigue sin cargar.
Tengo el manual de servicio y el esquema, le he mirado el fusible de entrada y esta bien.
He observado lo siguiente:
1-Mido la bateria sin ponerlo a cargar y da 3.76V
2-Le conecto el cargador y baja a 3.65V
3-Despues de un rato con el cargador conectado he medido temperaturas y como
ejemplo, la mesa donde esta el movil mide 11ºC la bateria se pone a 23ºC y la parte
de arriba del movil (donde esta la camara) coge 19ºC
4-Desconecto el cargador y mido el voltaje de la bateria de nuevo y da 3.45V
y despues de unos segundos vuelve a subir el voltaje progresivamente hasta los 3.76V
(por supuesto las temperaturas del movil bajan cuando le desconecto el cargador).
En fin, que no se me ocurre de que puede ser, a ver si alguien tiene alguna idea.
Muchas gracias por adelantado y de nuevo un saludo.


----------



## carlom (May 23, 2012)

Saludos... bueno, parece que tú problema es algo interesante y enredado. Pero, cuanto tiempo tienes con tú tlf? Puede ser que la batería se haya pasado de su vida útil (creo que son 2 años o 1000 cargas, no estoy full seguro) o posiblemente este mala. De todos modos, vuelve a chequear las conexiones del cargador (conector macho, el cargador en sí y la hembra, la que va en el tlf). Tal vez no sea mucha mi ayuda, pero quizás te sirva de algo. Sí alguien tiene algo más, bienvenido sea


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 23, 2012)

la temperatur es normal la carga esta bien. Tendria que chequear despues del la bateria que el sensor el regulador ¿desime despues de 2 hora de carga el celular prende y te muestra que la carga esta perfecta?


----------



## JESUS MBG (May 24, 2012)

Saludos amigos y gracias por vuestra colaboracion, ante todo os pido disculpas
porque creia que habia puesto que el tema estaba solucionado, a lo mejor fue
en YO REPARO y me he confundido. Ademas he tenido bastante trabajo y no
he visitado Foros de Electronica todo lo que me hubiera gustado y por supuesto
se merece. 
Bien os explico, resulta que de principio repare el flex, porque una de sus pistas
estaba cortada, soldandole un hilo muy fino de uno de los numeros (pues van
conectados de dos en dos) al conector en sí del flex, pero como no tenia
el diagrama, crei que hiba en un punto y no era y lo que hice fue provocar
un corto-circuito, al parecer esto estropeo la bateria, y todo esto hizo
que me confundiera. Dias despues de haber publicado mi pregunta encontre
el diagrama y entonces supe lo que habia ocurrido.
Esta claro que la mayoria de las veces es un error reparar de este modo, lo que
paso en este caso que el movil era de un amigo y por hacerlo rapido y barato
fijaos lo que me ocurrio, menos mal que encontre la bateria barata y sin embargo
bastante buena, garantizada, ya que la compre a la vez que un teclado nuevo,
y este proveedor con el que he trabajado en muchas ocasiones, es bastante serio.
Asi que os sirva de experiencia ajena, porque como habeis visto en este caso,
no se trataba de engañar a nadie y sin embargo ha sido un atraso lo que hice.
Por cierto que parece mentira tan bien como hablan los fabricantes de sus productos,
en este caso el del movil y por ende de la bateria, que esta no lleve una proteccion
mas activa, porque viendo lo que ha pasado lo unico que se me ocurre, es que le ha
saltado un fusible interno de la bateria.
En fin, de nuevo aceptad mis disculpas, muchas gracias y un saludos cordiales.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 24, 2012)

JESUS MBG dijo:


> en este caso el del movil y por ende de la bateria, que esta no lleve una proteccion
> mas activa, porque viendo lo que ha pasado lo unico que se me ocurre, es que le ha
> saltado un fusible interno de la bateria.
> En fin, de nuevo aceptad mis disculpas, muchas gracias y un saludos cordiales.



mira como tener fusible tienen, pero mejoras tambien: tiene protección contra cortos, regulador de carga, ragulador de tension, control de temperatura y muchas mas... desarmala y veras que es mas que un rollo de metales  

pídesela a tu amigo que te deje revisarla y te darás cuenta que tan compleja es una batería de celular

cordial saludo


----------



## JESUS MBG (May 25, 2012)

Que tal SSTC, te agradezco la informacion, pero ya sabia todo esto, a mi lo que
me sorprende lo rapida que ha caido esta bateria, tambien puede ser que ya
estuviera mala de antes y por eso fallara del todo cuando le provoque el corto.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 25, 2012)

No se en España pero aca en Argentina la baterias de nokia si las pones en corto tienden a perder un CI interno a la batria no es muy bueno se quema de nada puede que el tuyo alla tenido el mismo problema no se por eso te decia que si tu amigo t ela daba que la revisaras para saber mas o menos 

Saludos y no te preocupes


----------

